# T-Mobile G1



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

T-Mobile is now accepting pre-orders for their new T-Mobile G1.

The G1 will be in stores around October 22.

http://t-mobileg1.com/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It looks awesome, and I love some of the new applications... but I can't believe it doesn't have Exchange support! That's a deal breaker for me.


----------

